# [solved] Wireless connection on Asus P5AD2-E Premium mobo

## TWO515TY

Hello, I have an Asus P5AD2-E Premium mobo which has a built in wireless connection. I have it working just fine under windows, but I would like to get it working in Linux as well. I tried ndiswrapper, the driver installed fine, and I could modprobe ndiswrapper just fine, but if I tried to join my network (using iwconfig), my computer would lock up. I did use the driver from my mobo CD, but as far as I know, that driver is the only 32 bit driver that exsists for my mobo's wifi connection (the same version is on the Asus website). I was wondering if perhaps there is a different driver I could use.

Here's the output of my lspci:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 925X/XE Memory Controller Hub (rev 0e)
> 
> 0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 925X/XE PCI Express Root Port (rev 0e)
> ...

 

And while I'm at it, I've been unable to get my two Marvell gigabit ethernet ports working. I tried both skge and sk98lin, both built in and both as modules, and neither one would yield any results. Does anyone know how to get the Marvell Gb ethernet ports working?Last edited by TWO515TY on Sun Aug 14, 2005 1:44 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## TWO515TY

Hmmm.... well after some googling it seems there's no support for this chip in linux at all. I don't think my mobo is very linux-friendly.  :Sad: 

----------

## TWO515TY

Well if anyone cares, I got it working, it turns out I had to use ndiswrapper 1.0. Now I just have to get these damn Marvell Gb ethernets working.

----------

## Tadashi

Patching your kernel with the syskonnect drivers should work:

http://syskonnect.com/syskonnect/support/driver/htm/sk9elin.htm

At least it does for me  :Smile: 

----------

## HeXiLeD

TWO515TY

we have a common  problem

here is the solution  for  the gb nics

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-370968-highlight-.html?sid=60e53b258ee66bebacb4e9cd9109a313

now i hope  i can solve my problem :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-377578-highlight-.html?sid=60e53b258ee66bebacb4e9cd9109a313

 and get my wireless working from your experience.

 :Smile: 

----------

